# New Boarder from NJ



## vicfalc09 (Jan 12, 2010)

So i went snowboarding sunday for my first time. I had never been on a slope before and figured I would skip skiing and dive right into snowboarding. I had skate boarded for about 5 years when i was younger and knew I would be goofy. So.....the verdict was that I loved it. Had a great time. I fell a bunch of times most likely because i was trying to do stuff I wasnt ready for. I did falling leaf down the mountain most of the day trying to get a hang of the toe edge and heel edge gripping on the slope. 

At this point I know I want to get into the sport and buy my own gear. I am about 5'7" and 160 lbs. I am looking for a board that I could use to learn on and then get maybe another season out of. I have been looking and it seems like there is so many options out there, i.e. directional, twin, twin flex, single flex........so i just need a push in the right direction and maybe some pointers for my next time out and a place to buy the gear.

Thanks!


----------



## Nolig23 (Dec 22, 2008)

I too am new to this and in NJ. first time i went was last year on new years day. the hangover didnt exactly help with learning. went for the second time last week and had a blast. where in nj you from? i'm in central jersey (edison), but i'm actually moving to vernon in a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome i'm from NJ too, i've been riding now for 12 years but its never too late to start learning how to ride! if you go to creek shoot me a PM i'm usually there 4-5 times a week


----------



## Nolig23 (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll be up there on thursday. gonna move some stuff into the new condo and then go riding for the rest of the day.:thumbsup:


----------

